# فناء البشرية امر محتوم لو لم نجد كوكب اخر نستعمره



## الملك العقرب (13 مايو 2009)

النجم الأحمر العملاق


في المستقبل البعيد وخلال أربعة مليارات عام تقريبا، ستصبح الشمس أكثر سخونة بعدة أضعاف مقارنة بدرجة حرارتها الحالية، ستكون الأرض عبارة عن كوكب مهجور فقد الحياة منذ ملايين السنين، بينما تنبت الحياة في أماكن أخرى من المجموعة الشمسية، ولكن هذا لن يستمر إلى الأبد، فالشمس ستتوقف عن أداء مهمتها وبالتالي ستفقد المجموعة الشمسية القلب النابض لها، وستتحول تدريجيا إلى خرابة كبيرة في الفضاء السرمدي!






هذا النجم العزيز..

الشمس تتكون بشكل أساسي من غاز الهيدروجين والهيليوم، ثم مجموعة من العناصر بنسب طفيفة مثل الحديد والأوكسجين والزنك، وتدور الشمس حول نفسها في حركة تسمى الدوران التفاضلي، حيث إن محورها يدور حول نفسه في 25 يوما، أما القطبان فيدوران في 37 يوما، وكأن الشمس تُعصر عصّرا، وهي تبعد عن الأرض مسافة 93 مليون ميل أو 147.6 مليون كم.






ينتظر الشمس مستقبل مظلم وهو أن تتحول إلى نجم أحمر عملاق، فلون النجم يحدد درجة حرارته وكثافته، فالنجم الأزرق هو نجم ذو درجة حرارة تساوي 35 ألف درجة مئوية، وله درجة كثافة هائلة علماً بأنه الأشد سطوعا والأكبر حجما، يليه النجم الأبيض الذي تصل درجة حرارته إلى 10 آلاف درجة مئوية، ثم الأصفر بـ 6000 درجة مئوية، ثم البرتقالي، فالأحمر، وهو الأقل نشاطا، ويعتبر النهاية الأخيرة لأي نجم قبل أن يتحول إلى قزم أبيض أو ثقب أسود!

النجم الأحمر العملاق..





القس أنجلو ساكي


أول من اكتشف المستقبل المظلم للشمس هو القس "أنجلو ساكي" فلكي الفاتيكان، هذا القس كان يستخدم المحلل الطيفي لتحليل الضوء القادم من النجوم، وهي تقنية جديدة وحديثة في تلك الفترة، وتتحدد المادة المكونة للنجم من أنماط الألوان والظل الذي يعطيه المحلل الطيفي، وسجل "أنجلو" أنماطا للنجوم في مفكرته ذات ألوان مختلفة، منها النجم الأزرق والأصفر والأحمر.





العالم الشهير فريد هويل


وعندما جاء عالم الفلك الأشهر "فريد هويل" صاحب تسمية "الانفجار الكبير"، وضع هذه الأنماط المختلفة للنجوم في نظرية كبيرة ولكنها تضع سيناريو مأساويا لموت النجم الوحيد الذي يمد الأرض بالحياة.

كل نجم له حصة محددة من الوقود يأخذها حتى نهاية عمره، لذا فإن شمسنا ستتحول إلى "نجم أحمر عملاق"، وهذا يعني أنها ستختنق في الرواسب النهائية لوقودها، الشمس ستنتفخ بعد خمسة مليارات عام لتصل في حجم 5000 ضعف حجمها الحالي، حتى إنها ستصل إلى المدار الأرضي الحالي، والقلب سينكمش إلى درجة كبيرة، مما سيحدث انفجارا كبيرا بسبب الهيدروجين المحصور بين القلب والطبقات الخارجية، طبعا لا سبيل للحديث عن الأرض في تلك اللحظة، سيكون الوقف أشبه بوضع قطعة من الثلج في كوب من الماء المغلي.





الشمس ستتمدد قبل أن تنفجر


وعندما تنتهي عملية الانفجار، سيتلاشى الوهج في الفضاء، تاركا القلب عبارة عن نجم أبيض قزم، هذا القزم الأبيض له كثافة هائلة حتى إن كثافة السنتيمتر الواحد يقدر بطن متري! وهذا يعني غياب نظامنا الشمسي في الظلام إلى الأبد، الكواكب المتبقية ستدور حول نجم ثقيل معتم نسبيا، وفي هذه الأثناء لابد للبشر أن يهاجروا المجموعة الشمسية إلى واحدة أخرى، وربما هذا الكون إلى كون آخر.. من يدري؟!

سيناريو البقاء أو الفناء..





الشمس ستتمدد حتى أنها ستصل الى الأرض


ربما يكون هذا السيناريو بعيدا جدا، خمسة مليارات عام ليست فترة هينة، ولكن صدق أو لا تصدق يعمل فريق كامل في وكالة ناسا منذ عدة سنوات لإعداد ملف كامل للهجرة المحتملة للبشر، إلى داخل أحد الكواكب القريبة أولا على غرار المريخ أو أوروبا قمر المشترى، وإلى خارج المجموعة الشمسية بعدها، بل يحاول البعض منهم اصطياد كوكب مناسب للهجرة النهائية إليه، فعلى الرغم من أن النجوم الموجودة في السماء تفوق عدد الرمال الموجودة على شواطئ الكرة الأرضية، ولكن لم يكتشف بنسبة 100% وجود كوكب واحد يدور حول أحد النجوم في هذه المنظومة الهائلة، كان هناك ادعاءات كثيرة من قبل باكتشاف كواكب وتوابع وما شابه ذلك، ولكن في النهاية كان يثبت خطأ هذا الاكتشاف، الفكرة الأساسية لمعرفة وجود كوكب من عدمه هو رؤية هذا الكوكب وتصويره، وهذا مستحيل عمليا نظراً للتباين الواضح بين إضاءة الكوكب وإضاءة النجم، نسبة التباين قد تصل إلى 1 إلى مليون ضعف الإضاءة لصالح النجم، فضلا عن صغر حجم الكوكب وبعده الذي يقدر بمئات السنوات الضوئية، وهذا يعني أنه من المستحيل رؤية كوكب يدور حول نجم يشع ضوءا.





العلماء لم يتأكدوا بنسبة مطلقة من وجود كواكب أخرى في المجرات البعيدة


حتى بعد اكتشاف وجود كواكب تدور حول نجوم أخرى في الفضاء البعيد، لابد من معرفة هل هو صالح لحياة البشر أم لا؟.. ولكي تعرف هذا لابد أن يذهب إليه البشر ويطرقوا سطحه بآلاتهم، وهذا مستحيل أيضا في الوقت الحالي وبتقنيات الفضاء المحدودة على الرغم من كل تقدم أحرزه البشر في هذا الصدد.






وعلى الرغم من هذا لم يهدأ العلماء أيضا في سبيل اصطياد هذا الكوكب البعيد غير المعلوم، ففي مناطق متفرقة من العالم في أمريكا وكندا وأوروبا وحتى في اليابان، تعمل فرق في مراصد للنظر إلى حركة النجوم، فكما تؤثر جاذبية النجوم الهائلة على الكواكب المحيطة بها إن وجدت، تؤثر جاذبية تلك الكواكب على النجوم ولو بدرجة ضعيفة، ولكن التذبذب في حركة النجم يمكن ملاحظته، وربما في المستقبل نجدا كوكبا في هذا الكون قادرا على استقبال البشر، وإنقاذ الجنس البشري، قبل أن ينتهي كل شيء.









​


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مايو 2009)

المصير النهائي للشمس..
وهجرة الحياة إلى الكواكب البعيدة!






المحيطات ستتبخر على الأرض من الحرارة الشديدة للشمس


الشمس هي قوة الحياة لنظامنا الشمسي، كل شيء يعتمد عليها بالكامل، الأرض والقمر والكواكب، ولكن في المستقبل ستتغير المنظومة بأكملها، ستكون الأرض شديدة الشبه بتابع فضائي قريب منها.. ألا وهو القمر.. وستنتهي الحياة على الأرض، ولكن ربما تبدأ في مكان آخر! 

عالم كئيب...

الرواد الأوائل الذين ذهبوا إلى القمر كانوا يعتقدون أنهم الطليعة الأولى لطابور طويل من المغامرين، ولكن هذا لم يحدث، القمر ليس كما تخيله الشعراء والفلاسفة منذ فجر التاريخ عبارة عن جنة في الفضاء، في الواقع كان القمر عبارة عن صدمة كبيرة لكل من وضع قدمه هناك، يقول "جين سيرنان" الرجل الأخير الذي وضع قدمه على القمر:
" القمر بلا طعم.. مجرد كوكب كئيب ولا يوجد ألوان عليه سوى الرمادي، الشيء الوحيد الذي يمكن أن تراه بلون المحيط الأزرق وبياض الثلج هو الأرض، هناك سترى الأرض ككوكب للمرة الأولى في حياتك وسط كل هذا الكون الشائع، لو رفعت إبهامك لن تتمكن من رؤية كل هذا الجمال والروعة التي تسير بها الأرض وسط الظلام السرمدي".





المسبار الفضائي الرحالة -فوياجر


في عام 1990، وبعد 13 عاما من إطلاق المسبار الفضائي "فوياجر- الرحالة"، وعلى بعد 3.7 مليار ميل من الأرض، وقبل أن يغادر المسبار النظام الشمسي بالكامل، استدار ليلتقط صورة للمجموعة الشمسية ويرسلها إلى الأرض، الصورة استغرقت 5.5 ساعات لتصل إلى الأرض، "المريخ" و"بلوتو" كانوا أصغر من أن يروا في صورة عرضها ستة أمتار، عطارد كان مختفيا تماما في وهج الشمس، وعندما حرك أحد العلماء يده ليزيل الغبار عن الصورة، اكتشف أن الأرض كانت في حجم ذرة غبار بالكاد يمكن أن تُرى، ونحن نعيش على هذه الذرة، وبدونها لا سبيل أمامنا للحياة!





الأرض عبارة عن نقطة زرقاء كما صورة الرحالة


تغيرات كاملة..





خلال 100 مليون عام ستختفي حلقات زحل


الأرض أمامها مستقبل مأساوي تتشارك فيه مع مستقبل الشمس وكواكب المجموعة الشمسية بالكامل، فهي ستصبح في كآبة القمر أو أسوأ. فالصورة التي أرسلها "الرحالة" لم تكن سوى لقطة واحدة للزمن الحالي، ولكنه جعل العلماء يدركون أن هذه الصورة لم تكن كما هي في الماضي، وستتغير حتما في المستقبل، كل الكواكب ستتغير وتتطور قبل نهاية حياتها، النظام الشمسي سيتغير بالكامل، مثلا في خلال مائة مليون عام لن تكون حلقات زحل موجودة، ستبلى هذه الحلقات بسبب قصف النيازك المستمر، وفي خلال مليار عام قادم سيصطدم القمر "تريتون" بكوكبه "نبتون"، والأقمار الأخرى المحيطة بـ"نبتون" نفسه ستتداخل وتتحطم في الفضاء مكونة حلقات تشبه حلقات زحل!

ولكن أهم تغير في كل هذا هو تغير الشمس، لأن مصير الأرض مرتبط كليا بمصير الشمس، نحن نظن أن الشمس ستكون موجودة طوال الزمن، وأن الأرض ستعيش إلى الأبد، في الواقع الشمس تشيخ، ونحن نعيش على كوكب قضى نصف عمره تقريبا ولايزال لديه نصف عمر آخر قبل أن ينتهي كل شيء.





الشمس تزداد سخونة 10% كل مليار عام


الشمس تصبح أكثر سخونة بنسبة 10% كل مليار عام. أما عن الأرض وبعد مليار عام تقريباً، سيصبح الكوكب الأزرق أكثر سخونة لدرجة أن الحياة ستبدأ في الدمار، المحيطات ستبدأ في التبخر مكونة جوا سميكا يشبه جو كوكب "الزهرة"، لو وجد بشر في تلك اللحظة البعيدة للغاية، لن يكون بإمكانهم الحياة على كوكب الأرض، لذا لابد من الرحيل!

الخطة البقاء "أ"..





المريخ يمتلك معظم العناصر اللازمة لبدء حياة جديدة


بينما تخبو الحياة شيئا فشيئا على الأرض، تدب الحياة في كوكب آخر قريب من الأرض، المريخ الذي طالما أذهل العلماء بهذه الإمكانيات الرائعة لوجود حياة ولو جرثومية، صحيح أن الماء السائل مفقود من منظومة كوكب المريخ، ولكن العلماء يثقون أن الماء السائل كان موجودا في فترة سابقة على كوكب المريخ، فالعديد من القنوات على سطح الكوكب تكونت بفعل البحار والأنهار، وبينما برد الكوكب عبر ملايين السنين، تجمد الماء وأصبح محصورا في داخل الطبقات السفلية للكوكب.

وهذا سيتغير أيضا في المستقبل، فمع ارتفاع درجات حرارة الشمس سترتفع درجة حرارة الكوكب، مما يسمح بتحول البقعات القطبية إلى محيطات وأنهار، مما سيفجر أيضا كميات هائلة من ثاني أكسيد الكربون محبوسة تحت هذه البقعات القطبية.. المريخ سيُعاد إحياؤه في المستقبل وسيصبح مثل الأرض في بداية عهدها، ربما سيحدث هذا عندما تصبح الشمس أقوى بمرتين أو ثلاث مرات مما هي عليه الآن.

في ذلك الوقت ستكون الأرض قد وصلت إلى مرحلة الموت، لا حياة على الإطلاق، أما البشر فسيكونون أشبه بالمستأجرين المتنقلين طوال الوقت، ربما يسمح لهم المريخ بالبقاء في هذه الأجواء القابلة للحياة والنمو لنصف مليار عام آخر، قبل أن تبدأ الحياة بالتلاشي بدورها.




خطة البقاء "ب"..





يعتقد العلماء أن هناك حياة تحت سطح القمر أوروبا


قمر المشترى "أوروبا" يصلح أيضا كمنزل مستأجر لعدة ملايين من السنين، فهناك طبقة كثيفة من الثلوج تغطي سطح أوروبا، ويعتقد العلماء أن هناك محيطا سائلا من المياه تحت طبقة الثلوج، بل وصل الاعتقاد أن هناك نوعا من الحياة البدائية، ولكن المشكلة تكمن أنه مع زيادة درجات حرارة الشمس، سيصبح أوروبا قمرا مغطى بطبقة عميقة من الماء السائل..





هناك عمليات حيوية تتم في القمر تايتن


وهناك خطة للنجاة أخرى تتمثّل في قمر زحل "تايتن"، فمع زيادة درجات حرارة الشمس سيجيء دور هذا الصغير، "تايتن" يمتلك غلافا جويا من النتيروجين، ويعتقد العلماء أن عددا كبيرا من التفاعلات العضوية تتم في غلافه الجوي، وهناك محيط متجمد من المياه حسب اعتقاد العلماء، ولكن هذا القمر يفتقد إلى الأوكسجين، وهي مشكلة قد تجد حلا في المستقبل، حتى إن العلماء يجزمون أن باستطاعة "تايتن" إنشاء حياة خاصة به حتى ولو لم يهاجر إليه البشر أو يتدخلوا في عملياته الحيوية!

ولكن هل سيتكيف البشر مع هذا التغير الكبير في نمط الحياة، هذا سؤال يحتاج إلى وقت قد يصل إلى أربعة مليارات عام للإجابة، فلدينا متسع من الوقت!

في الحلقة القادمة سنعرف المصير النهائي للشمس، والنهاية الدرامية للأرض والمجموعة الشمسية، وللحياة نفسها.








​


----------



## amselim (13 مايو 2009)

مشكور تعبكم لاعداد هذا الموضوع

و ان كان هذا ما وصل الية العلم  و لكن ماذا تقول كلمة اللة

2 بطرس 10:3 وَلكِنْ سَيَأْتِي كَلِصٍّ فِي اللَّيْلِ، يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ، الَّذِي فِيهِ تَزُولُ السَّمَاوَاتُ بِضَجِيجٍ، وَتَنْحَلُّ الْعَنَاصِرُ مُحْتَرِقَةً، وَتَحْتَرِقُ الأَرْضُ وَالْمَصْنُوعَاتُ الَّتِي فِيهَا. مُنْتَظِرِينَ وَطَالِبِينَ سُرْعَةَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ، الَّذِي بِهِ تَنْحَلُّ السَّمَاوَاتُ مُلْتَهِبَةً، وَالْعَنَاصِرُ مُحْتَرِقَةً تَذُوبُ.هذا ما قالة بطرس الرسول ( صياد السمك ) منذ 2000 سنة بالوحى المقدس قبل هؤلاء العلماء

و لكن ما هو موقف كل شخص يقرا هذة الحقيقة المؤكدة 
اين سيقضى ابديتة بعد احتراق الارض 

تخبرنا كلمة اللة ايضا بذلك

يوحنا 18:3 اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 

يوحنا 36:3 الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالابْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللهِ». 

يوحنا 24:5 «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ، بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ. 

يوحنا 40:6 لأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الابْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ». 

فهل تؤمن بما قالة اللة عن مصيرك الابدى
فاما السماء ان قبلت فداء المسيح و موتة الكفارى عن خطاياك (ان تبت عنها واثقا بان دَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ. )

و اما الجحميم ان رفضت مخلصك

و عليك ان تختار الان


----------



## zezza (13 مايو 2009)

جميل جدا جدا يا كنج 
انا كنت فاكرة ان الشمس لما هتضمحل زى ما كانوا بيقولولنا فى المدرسة يعنى نورها و حراراتها هيبقوا اقل 
بس طلع العكس خالص 
شكرا كتييييييييير ليك 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2009)

*الله عن جد*
*موضوع رائع كامل ومكتمل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*امتعتنى صح بها الموضوع*
*وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
*شكرا لك *​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

موضوع متعوب عليه وقوي في نفس الوقت ...اللهيعطيك العافية ...وميرسي للمعلومات...


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

روووووووووووووعة الموضوع يا ملك

موضوع جميل وقرائته ممتعة

موضوع تشكر عليه يا باشا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مايو 2009)

amselim قال:


> مشكور تعبكم لاعداد هذا الموضوع
> 
> و ان كان هذا ما وصل الية العلم و لكن ماذا تقول كلمة اللة
> 
> ...


 
فعلا الكتاب المقدس قايل و موضح كل شي مرسي اوي علي الفصول الجميلة ديه يا باشا ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميل جدا جدا يا كنج
> انا كنت فاكرة ان الشمس لما هتضمحل زى ما كانوا بيقولولنا فى المدرسة يعنى نورها و حراراتها هيبقوا اقل
> بس طلع العكس خالص
> شكرا كتييييييييير ليك
> ربنا يرحمنا


 الحمد لله اننا مش هنكون موجودين سعتها مرسي يا قمر علي ردك الجميل


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا الملك العقرب
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *الله عن جد*
> 
> *موضوع رائع كامل ومكتمل*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> ...


 
مرسي يا حبي علي محبتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> موضوع متعوب عليه وقوي في نفس الوقت ...اللهيعطيك العافية ...وميرسي للمعلومات...


 
العفو يا استاذة مرسي علي كلامك الحلو ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> روووووووووووووعة الموضوع يا ملك
> 
> موضوع جميل وقرائته ممتعة
> 
> ...


 
صدقني انتا الي ممتع يا كليمو يا حبيبي ربنا يباركك


----------



## العجايبي (14 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل اكثر من رائع
واتعرفت على حاجات ماكنتيش اعرفها
شكرا ياملك على المعلومات القيمة دى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه يا ملك 


ميررررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 مايو 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *موضوع جميل اكثر من رائع​*
> *واتعرفت على حاجات ماكنتيش اعرفها*
> *شكرا ياملك على المعلومات القيمة دى*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 مرسي يا جميل علي ردك الرائع


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه يا ملك ​
> 
> 
> ميررررررسى على المعلومات ​
> ...


 
العفو يا كوكو كلك بركة


----------



## happy angel (16 مايو 2009)




----------



## الملك العقرب (16 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


 
مرسي يا هابي تسلميلي


----------



## Strident (17 مايو 2009)

ربما إذا أخذت هذه التحولات وقت طويل تعتاد عليها الأحياء، أو تنشأ أحياء جديدة (لا أظن ذلك) لكن هذا ليس له معنى للسبب الآتي:

لن يعيش الجنس البشري بما يكفي ليرى هذه الظواهر...
فقبل ذلك بكثيييير سيقضون على بعض بالحروب و الكراهية و جوع و الأوبئة...


----------



## لي شربل (17 مايو 2009)

*شو اعمل انا باختياراتك 
مع انو مو جديد ومو حلو ومو رائع 
لكنو مناسب لاهتماماتي .
مو مشكلة راح اختارو للفوز بالمسابقة .
هههههههههههههههه

لا ما تصدق الموضوع حلو كتتتتتتتييييييييير 
ويستحق صوتي .*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مايو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> ربما إذا أخذت هذه التحولات وقت طويل تعتاد عليها الأحياء، أو تنشأ أحياء جديدة (لا أظن ذلك) لكن هذا ليس له معنى للسبب الآتي:
> 
> لن يعيش الجنس البشري بما يكفي ليرى هذه الظواهر...
> فقبل ذلك بكثيييير سيقضون على بعض بالحروب و الكراهية و جوع و الأوبئة...


 
طبعا مش هنكون موجودين حتي الموضوع مكتوب في كدا كمان بس انتا عارف اننا لاذم نعمل حسبنا علي كل الاحتلامات ياعالم ممكن تكون التغيرات اقرب مما نتخيل او ان حسبتنا تكون خاطئة الله اعلم مرسي يا باشا علي ردك العلمي الممتاز


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مايو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *شو اعمل انا باختياراتك *
> 
> *مع انو مو جديد ومو حلو ومو رائع *
> *لكنو مناسب لاهتماماتي .*
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انتي مصيبة من مصايب الذمن اتصدقي المرادي فهمت كلامك ههههههههههههههههه يا باشا صوتك فخر لينا ربنا يباركك


----------



## لي شربل (17 مايو 2009)

*يا العقرب 
انته بتشتمني بهيدي الطريقة 
باشا هيدا لحذاء يا اللي يلبسوا السلطان 
لهيك احذر
لا شتامون يدخلون ملكوت السموات 
لكن ما تخاف غفر الرب خطيتك 
لهيك انا راح سامحك لخاطر الرب .

*​


----------



## lovely dove (17 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع بجد ياملك 
انا استمتعت جدا بقرايته واستفدت كتير منه 
مرسي ليك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 مايو 2009)

ياه موضوع مذهل وجديد يا ملك

الرب يباركك  فعلا على الموضوع القيم


يسوع نور العالم حتى لو انفجرت الشمس
​


----------



## mero_engel (17 مايو 2009)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد*
*تسلم ايدك يا ملك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (17 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى كتييييييييييير


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مايو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *يا العقرب *
> 
> *انته بتشتمني بهيدي الطريقة *
> *باشا هيدا لحذاء يا اللي يلبسوا السلطان *
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه سوري يا لي مختش بالي بامانة اصل كلمة منتشرة في مصر هههههههههههه مش بقولك فرق الغلة دهيقوم حرب في المنتدي


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااائع بجد ياملك
> انا استمتعت جدا بقرايته واستفدت كتير منه
> مرسي ليك
> ربنا يباركك​


 مرسي يا بيبو كلك بركة نسلملنا


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مايو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> ياه موضوع مذهل وجديد يا ملك​
> 
> الرب يباركك فعلا على الموضوع القيم​
> 
> يسوع نور العالم حتى لو انفجرت الشمس​


 الله عليكي يا مورا و علي ردودك الجميلة تسلميلي


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع مهم ومفيد*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا ملك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
العفو يا ميرو ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مايو 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى كتييييييييييير


 
العفو يا مارينا ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_رائع موضوعك يا ملك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## maria123 (18 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع ونحن متابعين


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _رائع موضوعك يا ملك_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 
مرسي يا توني يا حبيبي كلك بركة


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

يثبت


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا بيشو
موضوع رائع فعلا
ربنا يباركك
ومبروووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (19 مايو 2009)

موضوع تحفة أخويا الملك
زي ما قالت أختي زيزا إحنا كلنا سمعنا عن مصير الشمس
(وتصدق من غير حلفان!!!من يومين بس شُفت بالمنام إن الشمس
بتيجي ناحية الارض والحرارة بترتفع بشكل مش معقول
وانا بهرب وأتخبى خلف صخرة وبقول بيني وبين نفسي 
هي دي النهاية فاضل كم دقيقة:يا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد 
ارحمني انا الخاطيء
وأعيد الجملة دي وأعيدها...)آسف على الاطالة

موضوع ضخم ورائع الرب يبارك حياتك يا ملك​


----------



## المجدلية (19 مايو 2009)

_موضوع جميل يا ملك ربنا يباركك _


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 مايو 2009)

موضوع جدا جميل ومعلومات مفيدة 
مرسي​


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 مايو 2009)

مرسي يا اخوتي علي الردود الجميلة ديه ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ponponayah (20 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا 
ميرسى يا ملك على الموضوع القيم 
يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا
> ميرسى يا ملك على الموضوع القيم
> يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك


 
مرسي يا بوبوناية ربنا يباركك


----------



## نيرو (21 مايو 2009)

مواضيعك اكثر من رأعة


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 مايو 2009)

نيرو قال:


> مواضيعك اكثر من رأعة


 
مرسي يا نيرو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

